# What are your Seasonal Go-To shoes?



## me0wmix (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm sure we all have staples that we wear year in and year out, shoes that have become staples in our wardrobe. A good example would be flip flops in the summer. But what do you wear in fall, winter, and spring?

In fall I like to start phasing in the cuter boots. You know, the heeled ones you shouldn't really wear in the snow? This winter I rocked a boot by Roxy called Halifax, I usually have at least one pair of casual boots to slip into at last minute.



​ 


And I love earthy sandals, like born sandals, in the spring.

What about your go-to's? Or does your style and tastes for comfort change year to year?


----------



## SarahNull (Mar 24, 2011)

When I am not wearing my sneakers, I wear heels and boots. I don't have just one particular, select style that I stick with all year round. I like to mix things up a bit.


----------



## Maris Crane (Mar 24, 2011)

Black Chuck Taylor low-tops in Fall, and Spring. Luckily, they tend to look less square once they're broken in. I skip them in the Summer - my legs are way too short to wear them with skirts and shorts...


----------



## DreamWarrior (Mar 24, 2011)

Its spring! So for me that means peep toe pumps!  They are a staple of my spring and summer office wear!

I picked up a new pair at JCPenny's last month. This will go great with virtually any office attire! The flower is removable (but why would you?)!  On the weekend I tend to wear sneakers and/or flip flops.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Mar 24, 2011)

Sneakers are year rond for me. Boots in the winter (flat or wedge), sandals in the spring and summer, flats in the fall.


----------



## magosienne (Mar 24, 2011)

I have my beloved Doc Martens, the classic 8 hole, black shoes, matte finish. I wear them almost 12 months a year.





When it was snowing during winter i used my hiking shoes, i'm a big fan of Merrell :





I also use basic but trusty sandals, they're from a french brand that makes them to your size (i have them in white) :





The one pair i dedicate to those days i need a certain look, for nice restaurants or special occasions is a pair of shoes i found with a flat heel :





I really like small sneakers for spring and summer but it's hard to keep them for more than a few months. Then the heel breaks, or it's the rubber that breaks on oen side.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Mar 25, 2011)

Mmmmm... Merell makes some comfy shoes!


----------



## DreamWarrior (Mar 25, 2011)

OMG! I havent seen DOC MARTINS in years!!! Ah, brings back awesome memories! LOL!


----------

